# Venison/bison database



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i need help.

i need people to share what i ordered.

lung
center cut bones
trim
hearts.

please help.

it's the washington database that just opened.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

no need for help. i'm not ordering. there really IS no room at the inn.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

magicre said:


> no need for help. i'm not ordering. there really IS no room at the inn.


There's nothing this won't fix: Walk In Freezer 40' x 12' x9' | eBay

Knock out all the walls in your house, paint the silver exterior beige, and toss a couch in front of it. You wont even notice it's there.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

i used to build those for about 6 years, except. on a more massive scale, i wonder if they are selling that used... if so that would come with a mess of problems :lol:

walkin would be amazing though! :lol:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tem_sat said:


> There's nothing this won't fix: Walk In Freezer 40' x 12' x9' | eBay
> 
> Knock out all the walls in your house, paint the silver exterior beige, and toss a couch in front of it. You wont even notice it's there.


that was very naughty of you.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

tem_sat said:


> There's nothing this won't fix: Walk In Freezer 40' x 12' x9' | eBay
> 
> Knock out all the walls in your house, paint the silver exterior beige, and toss a couch in front of it. You wont even notice it's there.


That thing is perfect for my apocalypse plans!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ok. now i need help.

they have elk trim. i have to have it. my kids have never had elk.

anyone want to share a case? pretty please?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Re - step away. You have abundance - $6 bucks a pound isn't it? Not happening. You have no freezer space, you have no freezer space, step away from the co-op site. Be a good girl and don't make your honey regret going to Oregon. Go take a walk. Step away!  Sorry elk trim is $3.75 - still not happening.  Maybe Abi is rich enough. I am more a dollar girl as far as dog food goes. Plus I have tons of emu coming.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> Re - step away. You have abundance - $6 bucks a pound isn't it? Not happening. You have no freezer space, you have no freezer space, step away from the co-op site. Be a good girl and don't make your honey regret going to Oregon. Go take a walk. Step away!  Sorry elk trim is $3.75 - still not happening.  Maybe Abi is rich enough. I am more a dollar girl as far as dog food goes. Plus I have tons of emu coming.


i am not a good girl.....and i want the elk. i promise not to order anything else. 

the things i give up for my dogs. LOL


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You buy that elk girlfriend and your sweetheart may have some unpleasant subliminals for you when he gets back.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> You buy that elk girlfriend and your sweetheart may have some unpleasant subliminals for you when he gets back.


oh, i'll be hearing it when he calls in this evening. i too have emu coming. and chicken. 

oy vey.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

just spoke to honey...

the intervention can cease now....LOL...i love you all...for caring.

honey said BUY IT.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I said I'd share with you...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I said I'd share with you...


and i happily accepted on facebook. try to keep up. LOL


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Paid for mine yesterday when I picked up the 5 cases of CR I said I'd hold and deliver for someone in Spokane when I go there next month (silly me)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Paid for mine yesterday when I picked up the 5 cases of CR I said I'd hold and deliver for someone in Spokane when I go there next month (silly me)



paid for your what? your order or your half or our elk?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> paid for your what? your order or your half or our elk?


Half my elk and the bison necks I'm getting..


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Half my elk and the bison necks I'm getting..


so when i get invoiced, it should be for half the elk trim, yes?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, I paid my check directly to Mike yesterday at their house...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Yes, I paid my check directly to Mike yesterday at their house...


wow....that's interesting. i asked debbie if she had figured totals and she hadn't ..... because i would have paid the whole thing and you could have paid me back.

but okay. however it gets done, is cool.

am i divvying up the elk or do you want to? and then we'll somehow arrange to get it to either one of us?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Doesn't really matter, I'm sure it's not coming for awhile anyway! I have absolutely no room in 3 freezers for anything and I have a case of tripe coming on Monday! What do I do? Never offer to hold stuff again because I'm a nice person, never again! LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Doesn't really matter, I'm sure it's not coming for awhile anyway! I have absolutely no room in 3 freezers for anything and I have a case of tripe coming on Monday! What do I do? Never offer to hold stuff again because I'm a nice person, never again! LOL


i think i heard july.....ok.

by then maybe we'll have room....but if not, hopefully honey can do his magic and fit two cases of emu and a case of chicken backs and a case of elk trim into the freezers...

let's see....that's about 160 lbs total. LOL


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You and I are both a mess! LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> You and I are both a mess! LOL




yes we are. and happy mother's day.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I gave Debbie hell for having my total not paid on the email...But I did forget to pay for shipping! So I'll send in my 16.00 check for shipping today!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I gave Debbie hell for having my total not paid on the email...But I did forget to pay for shipping! So I'll send in my 16.00 check for shipping today!




i would have covered it for you....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice elk trim, dogs loved their first taste of it.................We have to make sure that we do this again when the time comes!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Nice elk trim, dogs loved their first taste of it.................We have to make sure that we do this again when the time comes!


we will, for sure.....tell your honey it was a pleasure to see him......and my honey says hi and that you are my special enabler. LOL


----------

